# new here



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

just joined up,not new to modeling, but new to railroad modeling, bought a bachmann ho set yesterday to get started so i may be asking lots of questions, like what I see here

Ronnie


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

does bachmann make a manually opperated turnout

Ronnie


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome, and I don't know! I'm guessing they do or can be converted.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They do or at least used to.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I believe the EZ track has the manual turnout thing. Used to?! Man I need to catch up on things.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Steel EZ track, black road bed, I believe is a manual turnout. The NS, gray roadbed is electric, but can be operated manually.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Both the steel and the nickel are remote switches, and they can be used manually as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks for you help, Im still learning this stuff LOL

Ronnie


----------

